# Cornwall meet



## moon (Jun 29, 2007)

Shall we try another one?

I've been trying to head west for ages..


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 29, 2007)

moon said:
			
		

> Shall we try another one?
> 
> I've been trying to head west for ages..



whereabouts are you thinking?


----------



## jonH (Jun 29, 2007)

Cornwall?


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 29, 2007)

jonH said:
			
		

> Cornwall?



your wit cracks me up.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 29, 2007)

moon said:
			
		

> Shall we try another one?
> 
> I've been trying to head west for ages..



I just hope my busy schedule will let me attend.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 29, 2007)

I met some Cornish urban people last weekend. They were mostly ok


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 29, 2007)

Did you eat a pasty?


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 29, 2007)

What's a pasty


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely, wish i could eat one now


----------



## moon (Jun 30, 2007)

two sheds said:
			
		

> I just hope my busy schedule will let me attend.



you better!! and besides i need to do my 3 yearly photo-documentation of your yard.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 30, 2007)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> What's a pasty



A "hoggan", apparently

http://www.cornish-language.org/English/Dictionary.asp


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 30, 2007)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> What's a pasty



A "hoggan", apparently

http://www.cornish-language.org/English/Dictionary.asp

I may be headed down to Looe, later this year, apparently.

(though it's only JUST Cornwall  )

I just noticed there's a place called "portlooe" nearby

fnaar fnaar


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 30, 2007)

> whereabouts are you thinking?


I suggest here


----------



## two sheds (Jun 30, 2007)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> I suggest here



"For younger visitors, the southern part of the beach has many beach bars, pubs and clubs, as well as being the only beach in the UK to allow topless sunbathing! The more liberal among you may be interested to know that police officers never patrol Porthemmet Beach since the local council decided that they distress elderly locals. "

Fair enough, they distress me sometimes, too. But what do us older visitors do while all them younger visitors are cavorting around with their beach balls and shuttlecocks? Any interesting rock formations?


----------



## Ground Elder (Jun 30, 2007)

> But what do us older visitors do while all them younger visitors are cavorting around with their beach balls and shuttlecocks?


You could go and look in the rock pools, which are full of basking sharks and turtles


----------



## two sheds (Jun 30, 2007)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> You could go and look in the rock pools, which are full of basking sharks and turtles



Nah i went there last year, they were crap


----------



## Meltingpot (Jun 30, 2007)

I smell a rat here. "Wisht" doesn't mean "beautiful", or "handsome", but "awful". Why are all the shop prices in dollars? Plus, I'm three-quarters Cornish and I'm sure I'd have heard of St. Emmet if there'd been one.

Nope, I think someone's having a laugh here.


----------



## Voley (Jun 30, 2007)

> Just remember that everyone in Cornwall is very friendly and are often thrilled to talk to tourists. Make an effort to join in with whatever the locals are doing, you'll have much more fun and they will really appreciate it.


----------



## two sheds (Jun 30, 2007)

Meltingpot said:
			
		

> I smell a rat here. "Wisht" doesn't mean "beautiful", or "handsome", but "awful". Why are all the shop prices in dollars? Plus, I'm three-quarters Cornish and I'm sure I'd have heard of St. Emmet if there'd been one.
> 
> Nope, I think someone's having a laugh here.



North Coast, just over the border from Grockleford in Devon from what i remember.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jun 30, 2007)

its bloody right on from what i've heard, my bird


----------



## madzone (Jul 1, 2007)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> I met some Cornish urban people last weekend. They were mostly ok


No, they weren't


----------



## Fuzzy (Jul 5, 2007)

is this still a goer?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm up for a drink, where we thinking? Descending on PZ in a huddle?


----------



## moon (Jul 6, 2007)

mid to late aug is good for me


----------



## madzone (Jul 6, 2007)

I'm washing my hair in mid to late august 

I don't mind being the one who stays out the way so Bosky can go


----------



## fucthest8 (Jul 6, 2007)

Meltingpot said:
			
		

> I'm three-quarters Cornish and I'm sure I'd have heard of St. Emmet if there'd been one.



I'm no part cornish and I know where it is. 

Anyone knocking around near Falmouth last week of August? Cos me an Secretsquirrel will be


----------



## chymaera (Jul 6, 2007)

Ground Elder said:
			
		

> I suggest here




I never cease to be amazed at the time and trouble some people will take to construct totally spurious websites.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 7, 2007)

So is there to be a meet ?


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 2, 2007)

looks like this one died a horrid death.


----------



## jonH (Aug 2, 2007)

No it was pasties and cider till things got scilly


----------



## moon (Aug 5, 2007)

Its still happening!!!
just got back from the big chill! celebrating the the gig with lotta cava...yum.

I might have a cornwall gig with The Bug on 27th October so will be there then,  and bring you Kernow posse with me too...  but wanna come down sooner soooooooooooooo

ummmm let me recover then start some planning etc etc.....

xJo


----------

